# Very nice, Scott



## toast (Dec 13, 2003)

*Gone !* Want to keep in touch: email - iChatAV: brat270783


----------



## ora (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah, lovely
Unfortunately, did mean that my macosx.com email was unavailable all day yesterday, was kinda irritating as its currently my primary email address (am in middle of moving from narrow to broadband). I was surprised at that, figured it was provided by digital crowd and would be independent of the main site. Still, worth it for the new stuff, is it new version of vBulletin? (EDIT- just noticed sticky on vb3 gamma, my mistake)

ora


----------



## toast (Dec 13, 2003)

*Gone !* Want to keep in touch: email - iChatAV: brat270783


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 13, 2003)

Wonderful! Great job, Scott!


----------



## uoba (Dec 13, 2003)

Er, I actually don't like it! If it ain't broke!


----------



## bobw (Dec 13, 2003)

Nice, I like, I Like


----------



## senne (Dec 13, 2003)

i like it too, but i agree with Toast, the usernames should be little bit smaller.. For the rest is everything *perfect*! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ScottW (Dec 13, 2003)

ora said:
			
		

> Yeah, lovely
> Unfortunately, did mean that my macosx.com email was unavailable all day yesterday, was kinda irritating as its currently my primary email address (am in middle of moving from narrow to broadband). I was surprised at that, figured it was provided by digital crowd and would be independent of the main site. Still, worth it for the new stuff, is it new version of vBulletin? (EDIT- just noticed sticky on vb3 gamma, my mistake)
> 
> ora



We lost a hard drive yesterday. Not related to the VB upgrade.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 13, 2003)

Wow, I likes!

Although I agree with Toast, the text size for the messages could be bigger.

And dang, now I'm gonna have to get me an avatar.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 13, 2003)

the only beef I have is why is the post header so big!  It doesn't need all that whitespace, and it makes the name of the poster and his info look a lot more important then what he posted.  The content below it could stand to be a little bigger too, the header and content of each post just isn't well balanced.


----------



## bobw (Dec 13, 2003)

*If it ain't broke*

 I guess you're still using the out house


----------



## phatcactus (Dec 13, 2003)

*clap*clap*clap*clap*

Thank gaaawd!

Suggestions: smaller name headers, maaaybe bigger post title headers, definitely bigger message text.

I don't know how much control you have over the layout, but it might be cool to have the date, post number, name, avatar, join date, and posts floating in a box off to the right with text wrapping around them, perhaps as a replacement the blue faux-title bar each post has.

Maybe that's silly though.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 13, 2003)

Love it....text size for messages is too small   Especially at high res....
 /me gets magnifying glass


----------



## The Memory Hole (Dec 13, 2003)

Wow. This is really nice looking. Thanks.

However, the "Go" button does not work when using the search function (at least for me). I can click it, but it does nothing. I can still use the enter button on my keyboard to make the searches go through though.


----------



## bobw (Dec 13, 2003)

Some things, like the Go button on Search, doesn't seem to be working when using Safari.


----------



## Arden (Dec 13, 2003)

Awesome design, fresh new look, but of course a couple issues besides those mentioned:

- The popups (yes, there are popups: click any disclosure triangle, or a user's name!  And if you hover over another one, they change) have a tendency to appear in completely unusable places in IE 5, like all the way at the bottom.  When I try to mouse over them sometimes, they just disappear.  Makes it tough to use them. 
- What happened to the locations?
- Some of the smilies appear to have reverted to the new defaults.  I'm not sure I like the default color scheme in vB3 Gamma; coming from browns and oranges and the like, the blues seem to have been frozen or covered by concrete dust or something.
- The Quick Quote (or whatever it's called) button does the exact same thing as the Reply button... takes me to a reply page instead of the Quick Reply box.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 13, 2003)

me no like


----------



## adambyte (Dec 13, 2003)

I like it. My only complain is the post text is too small.


----------

